# Efficacy of HPT with stored urine



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello

I wonder if you can help me, I'm due to test on Sat morning, but unfortunately my DH is on nights and will not get back in till 10am! I know I cannot hold my first pee of the day till then, I'm up usually around 5 or 6 to pee and was wondewring if I could catch the sample and then test later when he comes home? I could also meet him at work at 8am but it's a 90min drive so no way I can again not pee (but at least it would not be as old if I meet him)

Would the results be as accurate with a sample of urine rather than fresh flow?

I just know that if it's a negative I'll need him with me

Thanks in advance

Sx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Purple,

To be honest I'm not sure about this   I always thought that it was best to use a fresh sample. 

Just had a quick check on the internet (font of all knowledge  ) It would appear that most brands of HPT say that you can store urine to test later. Best to take the first morning pee and store in the fridge (covered/sealed container) at 2-8C. It will keep for 72 hours but you need to bring it to room temperature first before you use the HPT on it.

Hope this helps? All the very best for test day (got everything crossed for you  )    

Maz x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you so much Maz hunny!

Sx


----------

